# Can someone give a example of a Symphony opening a first movement in the dominant key



## kfriegedank (Feb 27, 2020)

from the Common Practice Period of 1600 - 1910.

Also I don't just mean a opening in the dominant then modulation to the home key, I mean a entire first movement in the dominant, in later movements to advance to the home key.

Was this ever done so early on in music and I just haven't noticed? Or is it a more modern conception of composing within the dominant-tonic relationship.


----------

